# Summer is over



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Sep 7, 2004)

I start back to college this morning full time, so summer is over for me.  I do think I made pretty good use of the summer though.   I bagged all 48 NH 4000 footers, many more than once and even bagged a bunch of smaller peaks just for the heck of it and I managed to knock 2 1/2 inches off my waist in the process.

The best part of the summer though was all the new hiking partners/friends I found along the way.    It wouldn't have been near as much fun hiking without great people to share it with.

Now, how should I spent my spare time this fall....I know, HIKING!! :lol:

See you on the trails,
Bob


----------



## Stephen (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm utterly disappointed that I didn't get to hike much this year. I hiked the Franconia loop (second time) with Greg back in June, and that was it.

For Flags on the 48 I plan on hiking Eisenhower and Pierce, but that will be it for me. 

-Stephen


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 7, 2004)

NH, Mtn Hiker, congratulations on the waist loss.  There is always Thanksgiving, Semester Break, Spring Break & next May.


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Sep 7, 2004)

uphillklimber,
Yes, all 48 this year.  I started hiking last year and bagged 11 of them.  By the time August rolled around this year, I was up to 30 something peaks and had re-hiked most of the ones I did last year so I decided to do all 48 this year.  I started with the Kinsman's in mid May and finished on Flume Sept. 4th.  I averaged over 200 miles each trip to the Whites, the owners of the local gas station love me.

Mike P,
I'll still be hiking most weekends so I should be able to keep most of the weight off.  I also plan to start winter hiking this year, and I have several hiking partners/friends who still have a ways to go on their lists so I'll just tag along with them while they finish up.


----------



## trailbiscuit (Sep 7, 2004)

Don't be disappointed about losing that weight...the beer will put it right back on!  :lol:  :evil:


----------



## Frodo (Sep 7, 2004)

NH,

Congrats on your new accomplishment! And I wouldn't worry about your waistline. Once you start winter hiking, you will likely soon finding yourself  only hiking in the summer just to stay in shape for the winter...


----------

